# HELP: looking for a machine shop



## VW_LIFE (May 22, 2010)

I'm looking to get a 12v vr6 head ported and polished, an possibly a valve job. like to stay in NY but would travel around if its a good shop.


----------



## VW_LIFE (May 22, 2010)

Bump


----------

